# Cutting into the UNKNOWN



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I had a nieghbor drop off this Eastern Red Cedar burl and said all he wanted was a couple slices to mount his Sauger fish on. What beauty BUT many unknowns !!! After inquiring deep enough it came out of a fencerow (red flag one). AFTER inspection I visually seen fence wire, chicken wire and 1/4" cable in main trunk ( bigger red flags)!! After explaining the costs and dangers of wire and it's unknown position in tree and possibly being hollow and actually not getting a full cut in for ???wire he quickly understood HE didn't want the cost risks and it's value was unpredictable !! 

I told him my curiosity was as high as his and I had an new/used blade that I accidently backed up prior to raising and knocked 17 teeth off that I was willing to try and see if any results could be made.

I sliced in 4 qtr pcs last night best I could knowing where I did have wire. Would've loved to turned 90 deg for through and through.

Found ant burrows and hollows but interesting patterns with burl. Some what salvagable. I got approx 12 cuts prior to wire and will review in daylight to salvage a little more.

Here's a few Images:

Enjoy and have a Blessed day,
Tim


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Beautiful burl. Make a nice table top...if big enough.
If it were mine, I'd fill the voids with colored epoxy, or crushed stone. It would be stunning!
Too bad about the wire. Could you install a metal cutting blade? I have a 1/2" one on my little 14" and it doesn't hesitate at nails.
Of course, a larger blade can get costly.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*More Pics*

Thanks Gene,
It's not big enough for table top:wallbash:. I did cut a few more pcs than I originally thought. Got to make me a small heat kiln to KILL them BUGS:furious:.

I like the epoxy or rock ideas. I cut all 4 qtr due to I KNEW I'D hit wire JUST didn't know WHEN and wanted the most I could possibly salvage. I also cut first burl down to wire then rotated 90 deg and finished balance to wire. Would've loved full fletches but the growth wouldn't have supported due to many deep viens/valleys?? in burl.

Have a Blessed day,
Tim


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

nice. what kinda mill?


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Hud-Son Farmboss 36 customized to cut 25'.

If you notice one side of cuts has a major tooth mark, this was caused from using a used blade I had accidently reversed directions prior to raising blade heigth jumping blade off and losing 14 teeth and some set ( bad part is the blade had 2 passes on it :furious. TOO MUCH risk putting good blade in knowingly wired wood.

Have a Blessed day,
Tim


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

not to thread dump but how do u like the hudson mill? am thinking about getting an Oscar 121 by hudson


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't consider it DUMPING until a person starts trashing, IT'S ALL AN OPINION :thumbsup::thumbsup:. Yes I'm satisfied with my mill.

To start, I'm a Hud-Son dealer/distributor in TN and I don't bash the other mills on the market, everyone has an opinion with pros and cons. I started out just to buy myself a mill and I personally liked the four post with quality and price and the Hud-Son FIT my needs and budget.

As a dealer and sawyer the minimum size I reccomend is the Oscar 121 but my choice is the 328 as the best all around small mill. It accepts 7 more inches in diameter, which doesn't seem much until you lay a crooked log on. If portability is in the future , I'd reccomend the Farmboss, but usually blows the budget as a starter sawmill.

Running late, gotta go to church. did post a response MidGA on the pic post you made, but not sure I've got it to show up??? Be glad to answer any questions you or anyone else has about the mills.

Have a Blessed day,
Tim


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

$2995 for a 121?


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

As of April 1 st price increase the 121 is $3,095. plus shipping and applicable sales taxes. The 328 is $3,795. 

Have a Blessed day,
Tim


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

Tennessee Tim said:


> As of April 1 st price increase the 121 is $3,095. plus shipping and applicable sales taxes. The 328 is $3,795.
> 
> Have a Blessed day,
> Tim


how far are u from Atlanta GA. i am 100miles south ot ATL, there is also a dealer in Royston GA but id like to come see u when we are ready.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm 50 miles east of Nashville on I-40. I just sold my last sawmill in stock and putting another mill order together. I'll be glad to demo on my farmboss for you. I'm helping the Kentucky dealer this Sat. 23 with his "OPEN HOUSE" and demonstration. I'm not positive if he's demoing on the 328 or 121. Also I stock the Uniforest three point tractor winches which are great for gathering your logs " Maximize your Tractor" , a 1.5" stake sharpener and blade sharpener. If you are ready to purchase I can pickup mill from him while there. 

The Hud-Son website www.hud-son.com has my contact # under the dealers tab. 

Have a Blessed day,
Tim


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

not at the moment. wanting to see if my dad will sell the 9n sense i have this Allis Chalmers D17


----------

